# Look cleat change



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I have built my new new Look 566 with Keo Classic pedals - red looked great and I wanted to be compatible with my old Prestige frame that also has Look pedals. I have just found that Look changed their cleat! I should have caught this, but anyway... So now my older 1988 Look cleats will not work with the new Keo's. When did Look make this change? Are the older cleats called "Delta" and the new cleat called "Keo"?
My decision now is what to change.. upgrade my old, perfectly good pedals with Keo, get vintage Look pedals for my 566 (I may run into problems finding new Delta cleats at some point?) or get a second pair of shoes? 
I just want to ride.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upgrade to the newer KEO pedals and put the Delta's in storage for now. 

although i still use my old heavy Look pedals (with Delta cleats) on my bike I use on the trainer. I use my old cycling shoes for that as well.


----------

